# Alliance Property Services



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

I found this email from Alliance Property Services very funny, this is just a sample:

As a sub-contractor you are responsible for all materials and travel expenses (we ask that you cover roughly a 70 mile radius around you place of residence), we only pay for the job (*See price sheet). Pay works on a Net-45. 45 Days after your first work order is completed you will receive a paycheck for your first week and then week after week after that.

Sub-contractors must purchase their lock sets before going through the training (Webinar). The only other fee is a $25 monthly fee for the website we use to assign out work, upload photos, and invoice work, that is taken out of your paycheck.

$20 wints, 15 lawns oh my what a laugh the CPL was; here is my reply:

We appreciate any and all work, but after viewing the CPL we will need to decline. In all honesty we pay our subs more than the prices listed.

Thanks for giving us a shout though.:lol:


----------



## Craftworks (Dec 18, 2013)

*I am new to this*

Ok I have the skill & the knowledge of the tasks.
But YES this is the company I am pushing to work for 
The price sheet seems from a self employed sole perpetrator mind set that there is some money to be made. 
Yet I could also see driving 140 miles round trip at at a cost of $40 and change a few locks and only make $20 profit ,then I have to wait 45 days 
Not to mention buy locks . I want to hope it's a real opportunity but my instincts are perked. 
I am concerned yet I can't find any blogs on them that they rip off contractors
Unless some one here has info . 
The employees there seem polite yet I sense a eager quality that makes me wonder are they looking to hire or looking for Victims.
I just want to work , make money, and not be destroyed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your post indicates you already know the answer to your question, you just have to admit it.


----------



## Craftworks (Dec 18, 2013)

I figure APS does at least pay there subs as if they did not . I feel some one would of made a blog 
they say " founded in 1987 " .Thats enough years for the truth to show. 

I wont lie 1980's to 1990's I was hanging wall cover like mad . It was very popular there were large stores selling only wall cover . Lowes , Home depot others also had designated isles for the sale of it . 
Back then to make $200 - $500 per day was not really hard 
But by year 2000 wall covering is dead - Scaled back big time 
the days of having 25 -30 rolls a day to hang are gone. 
But I developed many other skills to compensate .
The point of mentioning this story is I remember how it felt to earn great money each day (remember fuel cost was $1 and some change ) 

Still Year 2013-14 times have changed . Just having the skills and some business cards are not gonna cut it anymore . 
I see legitimate is the flow of the times , want to be a painter who can proudly set up ladders in front of a home . You better have insurance , contractor license and a lead abatement certification , I should mention some states require multiple town contractor licenses per community @ $400 per municipality with a need to renew from 2 to 3 years .
Code enforcers catch workers by seeing a work truck at job sight , punch in work truck tag number and BAM gotcha . Or you run a simple ad with PH# and and BAM gotcha.

I have insurance for the scope of work called Preservation - some insurance wont even touch that kinda work title Once they here foreclosure I noticed .

Why mention all this gibberish well I guess I want all to see I know the truth of earning income and the truth of some entity that hopes to get what they can out of you with no remorse , it's nothing personal its just the way of the times . 
There may very well be desperation in the air and for some being choosy equals Zero work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craftworks said:


> There may very well be desperation in the air and for some being choosy equals Zero work.


I would suggest that the last word in the above quote could better be replaced with "loss".

It isn't a matter of accepting orders that don't pay the going rate; it is an industry ripe with companies that simply don't pay you, don't return your calls, your emails, and leave you with little recourse. They will take money and/or backcharge you for little or no reason, with even less documentation. It is an industry that preys on the small mom and pop with little working capital and knowledge of what to do, who turn around and walk away from this business with empty pockets and their hats in their hands. 
I participate in this forum with the intention of helping those in the preservation field find ways to make better money doing the same thing in the private sector. I do not advise anyone get in bed with these vipers with the idea of REO/Preservation being the first thing listed on their business cards.


----------



## Craftworks (Dec 18, 2013)

Well ya I guess I'll respect the situation . 
If I prove to be mediocre i'll be seen as such .
But if I prove to be the best I always have faith in rewards for that 
kinda service .
-------
I have in the past found - I have been the guy to take what no one else wants and run with it. 
there is a lid for every pot . As long as there is some honesty for me to work with I can manage it.

If a company objective is to ONLY steal all that is proper from you , you will know fast enough .


----------

